# Installation Help



## smokey2 (Jul 26, 2012)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 509 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller, 96 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 76308 MB, Free - 21913 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Computer Corp., 0K0057
Antivirus: No 

My programs say I have Adobe ReaderX(10.1.3) but can"t access it. Have not used. it in a year. Have tried to download. Windows installer says feature is on a network resource that is unavailable. Enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package "AdbeRdr 1010_en_US.msi. I type it in and Acro Read comes up and says contact your local administrator. Adobe Reader instalation error the installation source for this product is not available. WHAT TO DO


----------



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

I am not sure this is in the right section. You may want to have an admin move this to the "Windows XP" forums.


----------

